# 854



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

The 458 Scholar: 

I have spent weeks researching this type in hopes of finding more information on it. I've seen the same synopses, observations, and not enough information to satisfy my curiosity. 

It's referred to as the darkest, most intense tritype. 


In addition, I can't find clear distinctions between 854/845/548.
I have been somewhat dissatisfied with the negative picture that has been depicted. Of course I am withdrawn, analytical, and protective of my keen sensitivity, but some of the fruitful aspects of being this triad have been neglected. Either that, or I have tricked myself into thinking there are* positive sides. 
Feel free to correct me otherwise. 

Any first hand knowledge? I can relate to much of the description, with the exception of being drawn towards the grotesque...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

steffy said:


> The 458 Scholar:
> 
> I have spent weeks researching this type in hopes of finding more information on it. I've seen the same synopses, observations, and not enough information to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> ...


I think there are 3-4 others on this forum who selftype and are most likely properly typed as 458s. I'm core 5, Jawz is core 4 but he's banned, unfortunately. I'll gladly chat to you in a PM about it if you want. It's weird though, you're giving me odd vibes already.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

steffy said:


> *The 458 Scholar*:
> 
> I have spent weeks researching this type in hopes of finding more information on it. I've seen the same synopses, observations, and not enough information to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> ...


There is some information on my Personality Cafe Profile Page regarding this (Album Section) ;-)

There are some videos posted on my page as well 

I went on various websites to find exactly what I wanted and it is represented exactly the way I WANT IT ;-)

(4) POWER DRIVEN
(5) REACTIVE
(8) WITHDRAWN

-the Wolf HOWLS-

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

I did post this in a hurry and am not in the most healthy emotional state right now, hence my compulsive research... But odd vibes? Could you clarify? For the record, I can recall Jawz with ease--His posts and thoughts have stood out to me so I suppose that would make sense.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

steffy said:


> I did post this in a hurry and am not in the most healthy emotional state right now, hence my compulsive research... But odd vibes? Could you clarify? For the record, I can recall Jawz with ease--His posts and thoughts have stood out to me so I suppose that would make sense.


I think she means "extremely similar dark vibes" that is easily relatable to herself and others who she knows that identify as 458. Also, yes it's frustrating when looking for in depth knowledge on tritypes in general. I've also been having trouble finding knowledge on 458 since I also identify with it. I generally just look for other people who identify with the tritypes, study all of their comments and cross reference them with the others. Once I find general truths I apply it to myself to see if it fits, then I delve deeper once I'm confident enough that it applies to me. Using my self as a reference point I search for the underlying knowledge/reasons of my ways, then create theories to search for in the behaviors of the other self identified 458's to see if it all sticks together. I would say try that strategy if you're looking for answers in that tritype.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

steffy said:


> I did post this in a hurry and am not in the most healthy emotional state right now, hence my compulsive research... But odd vibes? Could you clarify? For the record, I can recall Jawz with ease--His posts and thoughts have stood out to me so I suppose that would make sense.


Vibes as in, I can relate to you mentally even after just reading one post. Aaah, you're ENTP, that could explain some things also. 
@Shadow Logic, yes, thank you. Need another xNTP to explain  And I agree, the information about tritype in general is extremely lacking. I own what is apparently the only book written about the subject which is the Fauvres' Secrets of the 27 Tritypes Revealed but even that one is quite disappointing in terms of enneagram theory. Doesn't go much in depth for each tritype regarding motivations and how the various fixations play together when shaping the individual. The description is very generic that you posted up there already. That one is from the Fauvres. 

Also, Shadow Logic, what order do you identify your fixations as more than core 8? 

As a more general point, I did write a thread about how I see the tritype but due to some stuff going on in this subforum I rather take that to PM right now.


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd love to hear both of your observations!... Unfortunately, I cannot PM yet because of not enough posts, so I am working on that Noob status currently.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

steffy said:


> The 458 Scholar:
> 
> I have spent weeks researching this type in hopes of finding more information on it. I've seen the same synopses, observations, and not enough information to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> It's referred to as the darkest, most intense tritype.


Yes & no. 

I prefer to see it more as a paradox, they are as warm & light-hearted as they are dark & intense. 8's lust keeps this tritype ever expanding, ever moving, pushing limits & boundaries. 5's curiosity & unquenchable thirst for knowledge keeps them ever searching, unravelling the universe, gathering knowledge. 4's search for meaning & identity usually sees a life devoted to expression & creation. In conclusion this type is hard to pin down. This is why I prefer to assign the archetype of the Voyeur. Because they are on an endless voyage for meaning, purpose, power, knowledge, mastery, influence & discovery.





steffy said:


> In addition, I can't find clear distinctions between 854/845/548.


4 in charge, the person is driven by their image, they are allot more moody & dramatic. They will be driven by an envy which translates into feeling empty compared to everyone/thing else. Thus they will fill that emptiness by collecting, identities, oddities, ideas, etc to fill in the emptiness. They will lead with their artistic & poetic temperament. 

5 in charge & the person is driven by their mind. They will seem more obscure & detached than the other two cores. They will place knowledge, ideas & competency higher than the others. Thy will seem more eccentric & cerebral, with an intellectual or wizardly manner. 

With 8 in charge the person is more in touch with their physical being, they will be more demonstrative, preferring to take up action. They will seem a little warmer, a little less moody or withdrawn. They are driven by a lust which will manifest in a sensuous manner. 



steffy said:


> I have been somewhat dissatisfied with the negative picture that has been depicted. Of course I am withdrawn, analytical, and protective of my keen sensitivity, but some of the fruitful aspects of being this triad have been neglected. Either that, or I have tricked myself into thinking there are* positive sides.


Well you see 4 has masochistic tendency, the pain & rejection makes them feel special, like they are misfits, different, unique & therefore rejected. They will feel that's just the road that life has given them to walk, that they have a special purpose that others just can't understand. 8 doesn't really give a toss what people think & are known for exploiting others, they deny themselves shame & hide their softer feelings, as a result people generally don't intrude assuming that 8 is control & strong as ever. 5s don't understand the deep emotion & passions which pulse through them, they often feel overwhelmed by the world & retreat as a result, making it hard for people to relate or understand them. Many 5's see themselves as aliens, visiting the human race. It is perhaps the most complicated & paradoxical tritype to be. There's no easy ay to put it. 



steffy said:


> Any first hand knowledge? I can relate to much of the description, with the exception of being drawn towards the grotesque...



I believe Jim Morrison to have been a 485. Some might argue that he had 7, but that's what a disintegrated 5w4 fix & lustful 8w7 gut fix looks like together. He saw himself as a Shaman, a Medicine Man. Proclaiming himself the Lizard King. He was highly intelligent(144 IQ), sensuous, primal, lustful, poetic & mystical. If you read his poetry books you'd see how he portrays himself as a voyeur, conjuring ancient gods, observing the chaotic events that make up our universe & binding it all together in a whimsical wordplay. He was a symbol, an iconoclast, a earth spirit & a mystic. He swayed between dark lustful indulgence of passions & a spiritual yearning & connection with nature. Sometimes he was dark, moody, destructive & reckless other times he was light, playful, warm & charming. He was a paradox who shaped an image for himself(4 core) which has now been immortalised. 

845/485/548 is most likely to be drawn to the following areas in life.
Nature, the arts, the occult, the arcane, the unknown, new frontiers, symbols, hidden meanings, psychology, sex, mysticism, power, authoritative roles, leadership roles, independence, journeys, spirituality, mystery, secrets, the universe, origin, humanity, individuality, personality, masks, drama, theatre, the subconscious mind, imagination, voyeurism, philosophy, fate, destiny, religion, anarchism, purpose, chaos, theories, systems, cycles, motion, forces, magnetism, instinct, animals, beasts, creatures, wildernesses, deserts, mountains, space, astronomy, astrology, divination, ancient cultures, culture, tradition, way of life, story, complexity, simplism.


----------

